# Intel D525: SPDIF-Header anschließen / Wo kaufen?



## Johannes7146 (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

habe einen HTPC mit einem SPDIF-Header auf dem Board und würde gernen meinen AV-Receiver daran anschlißen.

Dafür gibt es solche Slot-blenden:
Bild
Quelle

Ich habe nur leider keine Ahnung wo ich sowetwas kaufen kann...
Ich finde sowas nicht bei Ebay, Amazon, Alternate..etc.

Jemand von euch ne Idee wo ich soetwas herbekomme?

Danke, Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich auf Ebay nach "RCA Bracket" oder "SPDIF Bracket" suche finde ich zumindest in den Ausländisches Ebay-Angeboten etwas. Kennt jemand den deutsch Begriff dafür, nachdem ich suchen muss?


----------



## Zinken (17. Januar 2012)

Mit 'Slotblende' lagst Du schon richtig. Und mit Alternate eigentlich auch...
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/S-PDIF_optisch-koaxial/27942/?


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Slotblech (manchmal auch Slotblende) ist schon der richtige (Ober-)Begriff.
Es verwenden allerdings auch deutsche Shops den Begriff "Bracket". 
Und manche können sich scheinbar garnicht entscheiden und nutzen mal "Slotblech" und mal "Bracket".

Aber erstmal gilt es rauszufinden ob Dein S/PDIF-Anschluss mit TTL-Pegle ist, bzw. wie hoch dieser ist.
Siehe letzten Absatz --> http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Sony/Philips_Digital_Interface
Steht dazu nichts im Handbuch des Mainboards?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. Januar 2012)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Aber erstmal gilt es rauszufinden ob Dein S/PDIF-Anschluss mit TTL-Pegle ist, bzw. wie hoch dieser ist.
> Siehe letzten Absatz --> http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Sony/Philips_Digital_Interface
> Steht dazu nichts im Handbuch des Mainboards?
> Gruss Dr Dau



Vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich habe im Handbuch dazu leider keinen Eintrag gefunden.
Kann ich das sonst irgendwie testen, ohne den Eingang am AV-Receiver zu zerstören?

Habe bei Ibäy jetz mal einen Euro geboten. Das wäre ggf sogar optimal, da die Slotblende garnicht in den HTPC hineinpasst und ich eigentlich nur die Technik brauche und diese dann selbst irgendwo unterbringen muss.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Januar 2012)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe im Handbuch dazu leider keinen Eintrag gefunden.


Wenn ich es richtig überblicke, wird gerademal erwähnt dass es den Anschluss überhaupt gibt und wo er sitzt.
Da sollte man annehmen können dass sich an den Standard gehalten wird.



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich das sonst irgendwie testen, ohne den Eingang am AV-Receiver zu zerstören?


Mit einem Multimeter (Voltmeter) nachmessen ob an den Pins eine Spannung anliegt.
Eigentlich sollten die beiden nebeneinanderliegenden Pins keine Spannung haben, der einzelne Pin hingegen sollte 5 Volt haben.
Da Du natürlich nur messen kannst wenn das System läuft, solltest Du peinlichst darauf achten dass Du die Pins nicht mit den Messspitzen vom Multimeter überbrückst. 
Um sicher zu gehen dass auch ein Signal an die Pins geschickt werden, sollte auch z.b. eine MP3 abgespielt werden.



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Habe bei Ibäy jetz mal einen Euro geboten. Das wäre ggf sogar optimal, da die Slotblende garnicht in den HTPC hineinpasst und ich eigentlich nur die Technik brauche und diese dann selbst irgendwo unterbringen muss.


Mehr würde ich auf keinen Fall bieten.
Eine Chinch-Einbaukupplung bekommt man auch einzeln beim Elektroniker (z.b. Conrad) für um die 1,20 EUR.
Die sollte sogar in eine der beiden Vorprägungen in der ATX-Blende links neben der Netzwerkbuchse passen. 
Und ein altes Audiokabel von einem CD-/DVD-ROM hast Du doch sicherlich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen?!
Oder einfach mal im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis umhören (notfalls, wenn auch im Verhältnis entsprechend teuer, bekommt man es auch in der Bucht).
Dann hättest Du auch den 4-poligen Stecker samt der beiden Kabel (ein 2-poliger Stecker würde es aber auch tun). 
Hier kann man es etws deutlicher sehen dass nur 2 Kabel (weiss und rot) vorhanden sind und diese auch nicht abgeschirmt sind.
Und hier siehst Du die Pin-Belegung, wie sie eigentlich sein sollte.
Den Rest erledigt der Lötkolben (GND an die äussere Lötlasche der Chinch-Kupplung und SPDIFOUT an den Mittenkontakt).
Und sollte der in der Auktion abgebildete Ferritkern doch notwendig sein, bekommt man auch diesen einzeln beim Elektroniker.


----------

